# Okay to Wear Black to a Wedding



## dimpleyy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello fashionistas! I was wondering if it's okay to wear a black dress to a wedding. The wedding is at night at a hotel. Well, my dress isn't totally black, it's black & white.

Here's how it looks like: http://i27.tinypic.com/2w74yv9.jpg

In this economy, it would be awesome if I don't have to go buy another dress that I won't be wearing many times afterward. So let me know what you guys think!



Also, if it's okay to wear that dress, how can I wear the dress in New England October weather. The wedding is in October and here in NE, it starts to get chilly around that time. Is there anything I can wear on top so I won't freeze my butt off? I was thinking of black tights, but would that be TOO black?

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Personally, I would not wear black to a wedding, if you are close to the bride you could ask her opinion. She may just be okay with it!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 1, 2009)

i thought just white/creams were taboo. I LOVE that dress!! I'd do it!


----------



## lukinamama (Aug 1, 2009)

^^I agree
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is not totaly black dress so you should be fine wearing this dress,it looks beautiful


----------



## disconlemonade (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a cute dress! I would totally wear it to a wedding.


----------



## pop violet (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm at the stage where all of my friends are getting married so I've been to my share of weddings.  Black is perfectly acceptable to wear.  A lot of people wear it.  The only color that wouldn't be acceptable is white or any off-white color. I think opaque black tights might be too much with this dress.  I would opt for a black around the shoulder wrap.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't understand why it wouldn't be ok to wear black to a wedding. I mean, men wear black suits all the time. Black is chic and sophisticated. How is that not ok?

I have a black dress that i love that i recycle to all my formal attire events and get nothing but compliments on it.

Now, i prob. wouldn't wear white. But thats the only colour in my books that would be off limits.


----------



## dimpleyy (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys so much!

I really like the dress too


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL I guess i'm getting old then! Heres an article I found:

Ask The Fashion Police: Can I wear black to a wedding? - From The Fashion Police

 Quote:

 *Ask The Fashion Police: Can I wear black to a wedding? *







*Dear Fashion Police, *
*I've been invited to a friend's wedding in March. The problem is, I tend to live in black, and I am not very good with colour. I have a couple of little black dresses which I love, but I'm worried that wearing black to a wedding is just "not done". Is it? Can I wear it, or will I just cause offence?  ~ Sara* 

  Sara, 

Personally, I say the "never wear black to a wedding" thing is outdated now. Black is a classic: it can be worn for more or less anything these days, and is no longer strictly funereal. To my mind, the only colour taboo for wedding guests involves wearing white, cream or any other colour that could cause people to mistake you for the bride. No matter how good you look, or how un-bridal your outfit its, it will still scream out "I really wish I was the bride!", which is _so_ not a good look.

                                                                                                                       As for black, well, unless you're planning on wearing it with a veil and a mournful expression, I say go for your life. If you're at all worried about it, try accessorizing with a wrap, hat, shoes or handbag in a brighter colour, pin a corsage to your dress, or go for something like the above dress from Coast, which breaks up the black with a touch of white and a corsage detail. 
  If you're _still_ worried about causing offense, have a quick word with the bride to be and ask her if she has any objections to guests wearing black. In my experience, most brides couldn't care less what their guests wear, as long as it's not long, white and accesorized with a veil.  And, of course, as long as it doesn't look like this...



 
I would still feel weird tho...I guess its ingrained!


and so...

Etiquette update: Can you wear black to a wedding? - AisleDash

 Quote:

  Etiquette update: Can you wear black to a wedding?

by Meg Massie on Nov 1st 2007 6:02PM

Filed under: Fashion, Culture Clash, Etiquette
Email More
The little black dress has long been a staple of women's fashion, as black is slenderizing, versatile, and chic -- but is it okay to wear your black dress to attend a wedding? There is some controversy over this. I'm fairly certain my mother would disown me if I ever showed up at a wedding in black, but I'm also fairly certain that none of my friends would care if I came to their wedding sporting the color.

The no black camp argues that you only wear black to a wedding if you disapprove of the union (but then why are you attending in the first place?), and therefore wearing black to a wedding is an insult to the couple. On the other side, the pro black camp says that the rules about black dresses are old fashioned, out dated, and no longer apply.

So which is it?
I fall somewhere in the middle. If it were my wedding, I'd tell you to wear all the black you want. The problem is that some people still hold onto the old rules, and even if your updated etiquette says it's allowed, these folks will still be offended if you show up in the controversial color. To be on the safe side, just pick another color. There are plenty of flattering and fashionable non-black dresses out there.

If you are really attached to your black dress, though, at least run it by the bride and groom first, or check with someone in their bridal party for the thumbs up or thumbs down. And remember, just because the bride and groom are cool with it, that doesn't mean their grandparents will understand your fashion choice. Add a touch of color to your outfit to lighten them up, like a colorful scarf, shoes, or jewelry. It is a celebration, after all.

What do you think? Is it time to toss out the old rule about wearing black to a wedding, or is this still a definite no-no?


----------



## funkychik02 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think black is so chic! Wear that dress, but not those shoes! No white after labor day.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 2, 2009)

^^^ I agree, wear the dress but wear it with black shoes not white.  

Also I'd pair it with a little black sweater/wrap to keep you warm for the time of the year.  I'd go for Nude tights on the legs though as black would be a little too much.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 2, 2009)

i have worn black to a couple of wedding and it was perfectly ok. I would wear a shawl or wrap.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2009)

yup i wore black to a wedding. i just made sure that i had really bright accossries like shoes, bag, necklace and bracelets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or even a belt.

your dress looks lovely so have fun wearing it at the wedding!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's okay to wear black to a wedding, especially an evening wedding in October, but I would skip the black tights.  I would also wear a colored or black shoe with a complimenting (not necessarily matching) shawl/wrap, short cardigan, or something in that vein.  I think by adding the pop of color it'll make it really nice and festive, and you can add a color that compliments you!


----------



## Meisje (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, I would wear black to a wedding. Especially since that dress is festive and cute, not somber.

I really hate all the weird taboos surrounding weddings. Especially since every bride/couple/family seems to have different standards, but nobody is clear about them until someone breaks a "rule" and then a fracas ensues.

If you think there is a slight possibility your friend will have a problem with it, it might be good to ask beforehand. It seems outlandish to me that someone would have a problem with it, but 99% of the hurt-feelings gripes I hear from those involved in weddings make me roll my eyes so hard that I get vertigo.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 3, 2009)

That dress would be fine to wear to a wedding, I have a black and white dress that I wear to weddings. I would spice it up with colorful bold jewelry or a bright shawl to make it more fun and wedding appropriate if you would like.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 4, 2009)

i wore black to my cousin's wedding last fall, and so did pretty much everyone -  i have been to weddings where the bridesmaids wore black, too.


----------



## Surreal (Aug 4, 2009)

I think it really depends on the bride.
I have a wedding coming up in few days, and we were asked to not wear anything black and white.
Just ask if its okay for her, think thats the easiest solution if u arent that sure =)


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ is the bridal party wearing black and white? i know that i was in a black and white bridal party before and the bride freaked out because the guests matched our bridesmaid gowns.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 4, 2009)

i agree black is fine, so long as the wedding party isnt wearing black.  There's 3 main rules that I go by when picking something for a wedding

1) don't wear white/cream
2) don't wear the same color as the bridesmaids
3) don't wear a dress that is fancier than that of the bride


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

i like it.
i wear black to weddings all the time, its sophisticated and classy looking.
personally, i wouldnt wear the tights with it, black on black might be overboard.


----------

